# Hello from New Mexico



## Hockeydudde (Feb 13, 2022)

New member from New Mexico, just south of Albuquerque. Been smoking on and off for 8 years or so, but really upped the interest in the last 6 months.
I've got an Oklahoma Joe's highland (5 years old). Recently an offer from my dad to buy my old one if I wanted to upgrade, led me to getting in the list for a Bell fab. Should be done around mid March. 

Attached is last night's cook, pork belly cooked like brisket and chickens for tacos today.

Brian


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

This is the right place for cooking , looking and sharing

Belly looks great , I just did one Friday night also, nice color on the chicken

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee. Congrats on the bell fab. I have one and several other members do as well. You'll love it


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi! Did a travel nursing gig a couple of times to Roswell NM. Loved NM!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Good looking food and congrats on the new smoker!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome Hockeydudde, glad you joined us.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks for the warm welcome! We love New Mexico!
 DRKSmoking, did you get the belly to have a fall apart tender texture? That's what I was going for, but it was more like slightly under done ribs. Not dry, but more bite then I hoped for. I did lose track of time and the probe said it got up to 208 (we are elevation, so water boils around 204). I freaked and pulled it, even though it wasn't probe tender. After the fact, I'm thinking my probe wasn't centered and was reading close to the exterior. But I was afraid I'd made jerky!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! My sister lives in Albequerque, I’ve been there many times! She’s owned the same bar/pool hall downtown since about 1990, so that’s been a big reason to visit! That food looks outstanding and congrats on the Bel Fab! I got on the list back in December too.

To get a members attention on a call out or question put the @ symbol before typing their name, that way it notifies them. I can’t answer for 

 DRKsmoking
 but it sounds like you’re on the right track!
Welcome aboard! You’ll have a lot of fun and learn a lot too!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome, from California. Great pictures. I look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## FishAndBeer (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Wisconsin! Just did my first pork butt done like a Brisket myself!  All that food looks amazing


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Welcome from Virginia! My sister lives in Albequerque, I’ve been there many times! She’s owned the same bar/pool hall downtown since about 1990, so that’s been a big reason to visit! That food looks outstanding and congrats on the Bel Fab! I got on the list back in December too.
> 
> To get a members attention on a call out or question put the @ symbol before typing their name, that way it notifies them. I can’t answer for
> 
> ...




Thanks Jed for the heads up to this and in helping out 

 Hockeydudde
 on how to summons " ME " , ha ha . Really thank you.
I will respond to 

 Hockeydudde
 now to his question
Jed you are the best.

David


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 14, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Jed for the heads up to this and in helping out
> 
> Hockeydudde
> on how to summons " ME " , ha ha . Really thank you.
> ...


Ah shucks, You’re making me blush!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! We love New Mexico!
> DRKSmoking, did you get the belly to have a fall apart tender texture? That's what I was going for, but it was more like slightly under done ribs. Not dry, but more bite then I hoped for. I did lose track of time and the probe said it got up to 208 (we are elevation, so water boils around 204). I freaked and pulled it, even though it wasn't probe tender. After the fact, I'm thinking my probe wasn't centered and was reading close to the exterior. But I was afraid I'd made jerky!




Hi Hockeydudde, first I must say thank you to Jed  ( 

 bauchjw
 ) for the heads up and in helping you with how to get in touch with folks.

Now I was/did smoke mine ( Belly ) for slicing and Making a couple different meals out of. So I did not cure it as I wanted the sweet taste of the pork to shine. 
I smoked it at 225/250 Deg. for 2 1/2 hours/ than 300 Deg. for 2 1/2 hours with Hickory and Mesquite chunks
Coated/Rubbed  with Q-Nami. Brought it to 169Deg. IT. 
It came out very nice and tender. And the rub was great, not much of a smoke ring because of the fat












Sorry probably not the info you were looking for

David


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from North California! Nice looking belly and the chicken....


----------



## DougE (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky. Great looking grub, and looking forward to seeing some pics of the new smoker, and some cooks off it.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Ah shucks, You’re making me blush!




Ha ha , and I thought that was just wind burn,  

David


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks 

 bauchjw
 and 

 DRKsmoking
.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 15, 2022)

Welcome from Texas.  I wish I would of seen this yesterday.  Pork belly i bought had the skin on.  After I removed it not the greatest piece for bacon.  I was thinking about about just smoking it when I bought it but went ahead and started curing it.  I guess I can still smoke it.  Yours looks really good!

I love Hatch Chiles.  Bet you get some good ones.  Been wanting to try Chimayo Chili Powder but just to expensive.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 15, 2022)

Good Chile comes from anywhere in the state! Hatch is famous, but it depends more in the variety and farmer (and roaster) than what part of the state it is from. 
We make our red from pods, much better than powder if you like red Chile. Even here though, chimayo Chile isn't really available. Every year we say we are going to drive to there to buy Chile and visit the Santuario, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 15, 2022)

Welcome, I spent a couple of years in NM back in the late 1990s, about a year of that was in the Las Cruces and Deming area.......fresh roasted chilies was heaven!  Had some form of them almost every day!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2022)

Hockeydudde
 Welcome from SW Colorado. You landed in a good spot.



 BrianGSDTexoma

Here is a website in Chimayo NM. They sell the good stuff, and yes the the Chimayo Chile grown north of Santa Fe is absolutely spectacular. Like no other red Chile powder.

Chimayo Red Chile


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Hockeydudde
> Welcome from SW Colorado. You landed in a good spot.
> 
> 
> ...


Prices look good.  Don't see any buy online.  I guess you call to order.  I see a big order soon.  Thanks.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Prices look good.  Don't see any buy online.  I guess you call to order.  I see a big order soon.  Thanks.


Correct, call them directly. They ship fast.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 16, 2022)

Howdy from Missouri.

Post lots of pics!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 16, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Good Chile comes from anywhere in the state!


Sorry to highjack your thread.  Hope you don't mind.  


SmokinEdge said:


> Correct, call them directly. They ship fast.


Getting my order ready.  Seems they only have the Hot variety of  Chimayo?  While I do like spicy don't think I would want to use all hot.  How hot is it?


----------

